# R58 steam pressure



## lee1980

Mine hovers around 1.3 bar typically, and drops as I use steam of course, is 1.3 typical and I guess only way to higher it would be higher temp of boiler in PID?


----------



## The Asgard

I dropped my steam temp to show 1.1 on the gauge. It's more forgiving and gives better control for me.


----------



## lee1980

Thanks I see, yea I did swap out to smaller hole tip to and find thats better for me now. Think will leave well alone for now.


----------



## espressotechno

If you increase the steam pressure you run the risk of blowing the boiler safety valve(!).

Lowering the pressure to 1.0-1.1 bar lowers the brew temperature & usually results in a sweeter extraction.

You won't notice the slight drop in steam @ 1.0bar when frothing.....


----------



## hotmetal

I've left mine alone at 1.2 and brew at "107" (=94). Surely on a dual boiler machine you can change the service boiler pressure without affecting brew temp?


----------



## lee1980

I have not connected PDI thingy to mine yet at all, so not sure of what can change. But yeah whole point of dual boiler is they can run at different temps to?

Do you mean brew at 94c?


----------



## hotmetal

lee1980 said:


> Do you mean brew at 94c?


Yes. With the PID display connected you can monitor and change temperature, whether to use steam boiler etc. On mine (early one) it erroneously says "Group temperature 107°C" which is not quite true - it is actually reporting the boiler temperature, which is in fact about 13°C higher than at the group. So if it says 107 you subtract the delta to get 94 brew temp. @DavecUK measured this and implored Rocket to apply the delta electronically so that "group temperature" would actually be closer to the truth (given that the thermometer is at the boiler). Unfortunately Rocket didn't do so, and just printed the difference in the user manual, condemning us Rocketmen to a lifetime of simple mental arithmetic! You don't have to set it to 107 of course - set it to what you like depending on how you like your coffee, just be aware of the delta. (Darker more soluble coffee might like lower temps). If you set it to read 94 you might find yourself with a brew temp of 81 and sour shots!


----------



## lee1980

Thanks, I see its 107c at boiler for brew and 94c at brew head then, hhmmm wonder if its been revised as got mine last July, will look at home later.


----------

